# Block heater



## fivecard (Oct 13, 2004)

Anyone know if there is a block heater available for a 2004 V8 Touareg...Getting kind of cold up north here.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Block heater (fivecard)*

You can always use the old standby, 75 or 100 watt bulb on aluminum foil beneath the oil pan.


----------



## dentmac (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Block heater (fivecard)*

Here is one - Also Pricess auto Cheap magnetic heater.
http://www.jcwhitney.com/autop...10101


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Block heater (dentmac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dentmac* »_Here is one - Also Pricess auto Cheap magnetic heater.
http://www.jcwhitney.com/autop...10101

I've read on TDI club that the dipstick heaters aren't effective.
Try this heater:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1740739
It looks more better.


----------



## dentmac (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Block heater (leebo)*

Even more better - 'cause its easy
http://www.irvansmith.com/cata...shtml


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Block heater (dentmac)*

It says "use the heater on your rear end"!!!








Cy


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Block heater (fivecard)*

I thought a a tuke was a block heater, eh.










_Modified by I8ABUG at 8:25 PM 12-20-2004_


----------



## Kreivi (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Block heater (fivecard)*

I'm not sure of the availability of these over there, but you can get excellent block heaters from Defa (www.defa.com). Those are mostly 230V heaters though (standard voltage in Europe). If you are willing to pay a little bit extra, you can get engine block heater from Webasto or similar company (www.webasto.com).
Cheers.


----------



## royeus (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Block heater (Kreivi)*

If you use synthetic oil (i.e. Mobil 1) why bother with heaters?
From Mobil's dataset:
"Mobil 1 with SuperSyn™ 0W-30 is capable of pouring at -65º F (-54º C) and pumping at -58º F (-50º C). The "pumpability" figures for the rest of the Mobil 1 with SuperSyn™ line are:
 * Mobil 1 with SuperSyn™ 0W-40: -53º F (-47º C)
* Mobil 1 with SuperSyn™ 5W-30: -51º F (-46º C)
* Mobil 1 with SuperSyn™ 10W-30: -42º F (-41º C)
* Mobil 1 with SuperSyn™ 15W-50: -35º F (-37º C)"
Non-synthetic oils are usually solid at these temperatures, so block heaters would then serve some purpose.
Roy


----------



## Kreivi (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Block heater (royeus)*

Actually, when it's really cold, using a block heater helps a lot. (Even when using fully synthetic oil like Mobil 1). Engine turns much easier and you'll save some fuel as well.
I'm originally from Finland, and I always used a block heater in all of my cars in winter time. Your car's engine will also last longer when you preheat the engine before starting up.


----------



## backpacker (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: Block heater (royeus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *royeus* »_If you use synthetic oil (i.e. Mobil 1) why bother with heaters?


'cause what the good folks at mobil say notwithstanding, your car is gonna have a f---------n hard time starting up when it is -40.
period.


----------



## Quicks (Jul 22, 2004)

*BlueHeat beats the cold weather blues! Re: Block heater (backpacker)*

http://www.webasto.us/am/en/am_auto_heaters.html
BlueHeat beats the cold weather blues!
Webasto BlueHeat delivers the same level of comfort that you get from your home - warm when you get in. 
AND, BlueHeat is more environmentally friendly because BlueHeat preheats your engine, warms the vehicle's interior, and defrosts the windshield, all without idling.
The concept of BlueHeat is simple: heat the engine's coolant, circulate it to the engine and the heat exchanger, and deliver warm air to the vehicle's interior - all without running the engine!
BlueHeat comes standard with a digital timer.
A remote start unit is optional.

Learn more about BlueHeat for Cars and Light Trucks

You don't need to idle your car to get a warm interior. You don't need to idle your car to defrost your windshield. You don't need to idle your car. Webasto offers BlueHeat; the smarter alternative to idling your vehicle.


----------



## backpacker (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: BlueHeat beats the cold weather blues! Re: Block heater (Quicks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quicks* »_http://www.webasto.us/am/en/am_auto_heaters.html
BlueHeat beats the cold weather blues!
Webasto BlueHeat delivers the same level of comfort that you get from your home - warm when you get in. 
AND, BlueHeat is more environmentally friendly because BlueHeat preheats your engine, warms the vehicle's interior, and defrosts the windshield, all without idling.
The concept of BlueHeat is simple: heat the engine's coolant, circulate it to the engine and the heat exchanger, and deliver warm air to the vehicle's interior - all without running the engine!
BlueHeat comes standard with a digital timer.
A remote start unit is optional.

Learn more about BlueHeat for Cars and Light Trucks

You don't need to idle your car to get a warm interior. You don't need to idle your car to defrost your windshield. You don't need to idle your car. Webasto offers BlueHeat; the smarter alternative to idling your vehicle.


gee, are you selling blueheat?
...and who said anything about idling a car or making the interior warm?
bp


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: BlueHeat beats the cold weather blues! Re: Block heater (backpacker)*

I don't know, but the Webasto heater looks much more compelling than a block heater to me. No cords or plugs, works wherever you are.
Of course it's probably much more expensive, but if I were in the market for something like this, I'd seriously consider the Webasto.
(No, I have no affiliation with Webasto - I just appreciate good ideas.)


----------



## docjenser (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: BlueHeat beats the cold weather blues! Re: Block heater (Quicks)*

Do you have an idea of the costs for the blue heat system?


----------



## Quicks (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: BlueHeat beats the cold weather blues! Re: Block heater (backpacker)*

Backpacker: never heard of of the system prior to reading this thread and Kreivi's post. The info posted is directly off their site and thus, caveat emptor. I just thought it was interesting [why I enjoy reading the postings, lots of new and interesting info and great expertise] and might suit someone's needs.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: BlueHeat beats the cold weather blues! Re: Block heater (Quicks)*

This came up early last month on another thread, and the cost was discussed a bit. I don't think anyone has pursued this much further, or at least no one has posted it here.
Some older threads (search is your friend, you know):
Remote Treg Starter
Auxiliary Heater next Mod?
Doesn't look like it would be cheap.
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## XSKYCOP (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Block heater (fivecard)*

I just use a heated garage and 100% synthetic Amsoil----never had an oil/engine problem in my life. Just wish my Touareg was as dependable!! My first VW is my last one!!!! Nice ride,but a real pain in the butt!


----------



## UAflyer (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: Block heater (XSKYCOP)*

Blueheat is a good product.
Thing is installed it will run you about $3,000
Its really a product for Big rigs IMHO.
I am going with a jump box and 12V oil pan heater


----------

